# Best Auctions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete on when is the best time to have a auction.....and some prediction on future auctions.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/ask_machinery_pete_best_time_of_year_to_have_auction/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting! There was only 5 or so auctions in this area this winter and 3 of those were equipment dealers clearing out old inventory.

I didn't go to any because, if I'm not there, I won't buy anything. My frame of mind has turned into more of a "hunker-down" mode over the last year or so. I am selling off stuff that I don't need or use only seldomly. Personally, I just don't have a good feeling about things.

I get the sense that most people in this area are of a similar frame of mind.

Ralph


----------

